# Anyone in Bolton or near?



## Geri (Jun 29, 2007)

Why is this house so cheap?

http://tinyurl.com/ysoy8c


----------



## Spion (Jun 29, 2007)

What's happened to Northernhoard? He's in Bolton


----------



## chio (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like a typo to me, even in Bolton a house wouldn't be that cheap. I mean, Stoke on Trent doesn't have many places under £40,000 these days!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 29, 2007)

Likely a typo.  I just looked at the estate agent's website and it's not listed there.  Their cheapest property is £60k.  They probably missed a nought of it.


----------



## chriswill (Jun 29, 2007)

I know Kersley.

It will be a typo.

Not alot there apart from a M60 junction.


----------



## Geri (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks, that would explain it!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 29, 2007)

You could always phone and put an offer in...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 29, 2007)

it's a typo
it's 6k per annum


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 29, 2007)

I am from Wigan.

I sometimes go through Kearsley on the train. 

It is a proper PROPER shithole. 

You can see the whole town all at once as the train line is on the hill above.

Sometimes you see a car going around the streets. I once saw a person walking about. They were on their own though. It was raining. Their umbrella was broken. 

I honestly honestly cannot think of a more shit place. And I have lived in Stoke on Trent for 3 years. 

 

Actually SoT is a different kind of shit. Its more of a Hell-hole


----------



## moose (Jun 29, 2007)

I used to work in Kearsley. Wouldn't pay more than a couple of quid for a house there, tbh.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 29, 2007)

They would have to pay ME to live in a house in Kearsley.

I would then use that money to buy another house somewhere else.


----------



## Errol's son (Jun 29, 2007)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> it's a typo
> it's 6k per annum



That is still £500 a month which seems steep...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 30, 2007)

innit

rental market is fucking crackers in the Nwest


----------



## chriswill (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd like to live in Little Hulton again.

Its a lovely place.


----------



## chio (Jun 30, 2007)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> innit
> 
> rental market is fucking crackers in the Nwest



I do often wonder whether there's any point staying in the NW when it's getting to a similar cost of living to London!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 30, 2007)

*no it's not*





			
				chriswill said:
			
		

> I'd like to live in Little Hulton again.
> 
> Its a lovely place.



_http://www.littlehultonmemories.colsal.org.uk/_


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 30, 2007)

chriswill said:
			
		

> I'd like to live in Little Hulton again.
> 
> Its a lovely place.


Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 30, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> I do often wonder whether there's any point staying in the NW when it's getting to a similar cost of living to London!


I was flicking through the property section of a newspaper recently -- they had a couple of good articles about green roofs and stuff -- but at the bottom of one of the pages was a bit of a quiz:

Photos of three flats... and three prices...

Ah, here it is, got the details:

£325k, £360k, £395k

[1] Two bed flat in Greenwich, London.  This luxury riverside apartment includes a spacious reception and living area, two bathrooms, a balcony, climate-control system, open-plan kitchen with granite worktops and integrated appliances.

[2] Two bedroom apartment in Manchester City Centre.  This waterside complex in the Central Business District is also a stone's throw from the main shopping district.

[3] Three bedroom barn conversion in Chorlton, Crewe.  This converted barn includes a lounge, dining room, games room and two attic rooms with exposed beams.

The answer was:  [1] £325k [2] £395k [3] £360k

So, a two bed flat in Manchester costs £70k *more* than a flat in London.  

And on another page, there was mention of the Urban Splash Chimney Pot Park redevelopment, with two bed terraces going for £130k.

Absolutely crazy.  There used to be a big price difference, but now it's not so great.  Estate agents don't really target new developments to local people, they advertise them nationally to aim at the BTL landlord from down south.


----------

